# In ceiling speakers, Descant RSP-825CH Have you heard of them???



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

I found these speakers on Madisound for what sounds like a great deal. I need rear surround speakers and these look like they would work great. For this price maybe I'll run 7.1. Here's a link. 
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_247_288&products_id=8953
Ive never heard of them, and google isn't giving me anything either. So post up your opinion.

Here's what madisound says about them.

Descant RSP-825CH 8" Coaxial In-Ceiling Speaker

The RSP series was designed to provide the same high quality sound in a ceiling speaker as you would have in your stand alone home system. The fiberglass cone woofer has been carefully married to the silk dome tweeter using high quality crossover components. The fiberglass cone and silk tweeter provide warm and detailed sound. Sound quality was the key motivation behind the development of this speaker, but magnetic grill, impact resistant frame and 3-way tweeter volume control were added too for good measure.

8" coaxial in-ceiling speaker with chamber
1" pivital silk dome tweeter
8" fiberglass cone woofer with rubber surround
Audiophile quality crossover with Polypropylene capacitor on the tweeter
3-way tweeter volume control (-3, 0, +3 dB)
Impact resistant frame
ABS rear chamber (required by building codes in most areas)
Magnetically attached painted steel grill
Gold plated push terminals
cutout template
plastic paint shield
Dimensions:

Outside diameter of flange: 11"
Cutout hole diameter: 9-5/8"
Depth: 6-15/16"


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not familiar with these guys, either. Looks like it is well constructed at that price. As long as you are ok with the wrong spin-out clamp foot clamp issue (this is why they are so inexpensive, it's a clearance).


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

tesseract said:


> I am not familiar with these guys, either. Looks like it is well constructed at that price. As long as you are ok with the wrong spin-out clamp foot clamp issue (this is why they are so inexpensive, it's a clearance).


Well for 75% off, it seems like a great deal. I'm just a little concerned because I can't find any info or reviews of this brand on the Internet.


----------

